# Is this a double-pane window?



## grcosmos (Mar 20, 2013)

My apartment has horrible insulation and especially cold near windows. My landlord keeps saying it is a double-pane window, but to me it looks like a single-pane. Can anybody identify whether this is single or double pane?

If it is double-pane, what kind of product can it be?


----------



## CallMeVilla (Mar 20, 2013)

YEP, that is a double pane window.  You can see the gap and vent holes inside and the glass on both sides.

Tap on the window.  It should sound different from a single pane window.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 20, 2013)

The aluminium strip that you can see is the spacer between the 2 peices of glass. 
You may have insulation in the walls that give an R value of 20 but the best windows will only give you about a 5 and likely less.
For a renter insulated drapes are not likely a good option but shink wrapping the inside may be your best bet for the winter.
http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/WindowInsulatorKits/Products/


----------



## grcosmos (Mar 20, 2013)

The aluminium part is the glass. 

So what I understand from the comments is that the thin line of dots at the center is the thin gap between glass panes, and the glass panes are almost attached to each other with almost no space in between.

To be more clear, I added another pic indicating that the aluminum strip is where the glass pane is.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 20, 2013)

No, the glass is 1/8" on each side of the aluminium. You can hold a candle up to the window and you will see two reflections.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Mar 20, 2013)

Here is a different view of the window construction.  The spacer between the panes typically contains a desiccant to retard moisture.  Your attic space is easier to address than anything. The walls are what they are.  You can put shrink wrap plastic on the windows (product readily available).  Otherwise, I'd say just bundle up.


----------



## grcosmos (Mar 20, 2013)

nealtw said:


> No, the glass is 1/8" on each side of the aluminium. You can hold a candle up to the window and you will see two reflections.



Thanks for the help. 

But you can see my second pic which shows that the pen is pointing where the glass starts. The glass is located on the aluminum strip. I do not see any air space in the picture I posted.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 20, 2013)

We are trying to help, but it seems like you are just trying to find someone to agree with you.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAF505ph6vo[/ame]
You could find someone that sells windows like home depot and have a look at windows and have a salesperson show you what to look for. Good luck


----------



## wilard (Mar 21, 2013)

I think the problem is that since air is invisible, you can't see it. therefore you don't believe what people are telling you

The window is double pane


----------



## EmmaJohnson (Mar 26, 2013)

Its Double Pane Window, Have a look at these images and judge which type is yours


----------



## HomeSealed (Apr 10, 2013)

Older style double pane window with an aluminum box spacer. Likely clear glass with no low e or argon... Definitely room to upgrade in those areas ( add a couple points to r value) , but even more importantly in air infiltration. ... Ironically, most folks' biggest complaint with old windows is that they air drafty, but then they completely overlook air infiltration ratings and focus on glass when shopping for new windows.


----------

